# Campsite / Sosta near Bari?



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

We're in Dubrovnik at the moment, doing a day crossing to Bari tomorrow - arriving around 8:00pm (wanted an overnight crossing but there were no cabins - the deck doesn't really work with 3 kids)...

Am aiming for Pompeii, but figure that arriving at 8:00pm (if on time) might be best to stop near Bari for the night?

Would appreciate any suggestions within an hour of Bari (preferably en-route to Pompeii).

Thanks

David


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

dct67 said:


> Hi
> 
> We're in Dubrovnik at the moment, doing a day crossing to Bari tomorrow - arriving around 8:00pm (wanted an overnight crossing but there were no cabins - the deck doesn't really work with 3 kids)...
> 
> ...


Hi David,

If the ferry is late arriving at Bari you can park in front of the Station Maritime there 's plenty of space. We have used it a few times the last being January this year. 

I would not recommend the sosta outside the port area.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Don.

Also a thanks for an earlier posting of yours - you put us on to Camping Kate in Mlini - where we're camped at the moment. Its a lovely site, the boat trip in and out of Dubrovnik was great. Had a nice dinner tonight in Mlini too.

All the best.

David


----------

